# BB This Weekend? Sunday



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

OK Who's going out to BB this weekend ,AL Jason,Terry. Just picked up my bike and should have it ready by sun

F 16 Low 12:17 AM 0.0 7:12 AM Rise 5:25 AM 6
16 High 6:32 AM 4.9 6:26 PM Set 5:15 PM
16 Low 12:54 PM 0.1
16 High 6:50 PM 4.3

Sa 17 Low 1:02 AM -0.1 7:13 AM Rise 6:33 AM 2
17 High 7:19 AM 5.1 6:24 PM Set 5:46 PM
17 Low 1:45 PM 0.0
17 High 7:36 PM 4.2

Su 18 Low 1:45 AM -0.1 7:14 AM Rise 7:41 AM 0
18 High 8:04 AM 5.2 6:23 PM Set 6:19 PM
18 Low 2:33 PM 0.0
18 High 8:21 PM 4.1
jerry


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I haven't heard from Darren, but we're supposed to camp tonight. I'm going to leave NN about 4:30 or so. Just netted some nice baby cob mullet and put new shockers and leaders on. Let the games begin!


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Think Al and I will be there tomorrow.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Got to work tomarrow Jason but if you dont go then let me know about sunday.did you get a bike yet ?

jerry


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

basstardo said:


> I haven't heard from Darren, but we're supposed to camp tonight. I'm going to leave NN about 4:30 or so. Just netted some nice baby cob mullet and put new shockers and leaders on. Let the games begin!


Hey Terry what part of NN do you live I'm over here at center ave warwick side by hungington park.


jerry


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm a few miles up from you on Warwick near CNU. Live in Hidenwood area. Darren's not going, but you're welcome to come along if you like.

Nevermind. Just saw you gotta work in the AM.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

LOL yeah I work sec shift in the yard 3:30 to 12 tonight and 2 to 10 pm sat

jerry


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

basstardo said:


> I'm a few miles up from you on Warwick near CNU. Live in Hidenwood area. Darren's not going, but you're welcome to come along if you like.
> 
> Nevermind. Just saw you gotta work in the AM.


How bout sharing some of them cobs? I just scored some fresh spot.

You still camping? Will be at the NP by o'dark:30


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Al you riding or hiking : are you going to your same spot I didn't get to lol 


jerry


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

O Shin Rin said:


> Al you riding or hiking : are you going to your same spot I didn't get to lol jerry


blind squirrellin' it. N/E winds , current and tides are constintly chewing the beach. I have a general idea where I want to be. Nothing too shallow and close enough to a bar to cast over and stay in front of. Hiking it, the sand will be too soft to ride on ( high tide at 7:30 A )


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Good luck to you guys!! Wish I could meet ya'll out there. Plan was to head offshore tomorrow, but they're calling for 6-8 foot seas, which may as well be 15 foot seas in the boat we were going to take. Going to wait until next weekend to head offshore. Hope you guys tear em up on the beach!


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

gotcha, wasn't thinking about that ,yeah it was low last weekend . thinkin of trying the same spot I did last week.


jerry


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

drawinout said:


> Good luck to you guys!! Wish I could meet ya'll out there. Plan was to head offshore tomorrow, but they're calling for 6-8 foot seas, which may as well be 15 foot seas in the boat we were going to take. Going to wait until next weekend to head offshore. Hope you guys tear em up on the beach!


Drawinout come on out sun then planty of beach to be had .


jerry


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Not campin' now.  They won't let you make same day reservations, which is a crock of doo-doo. Looks like I'm going to meet you out there in the AM Al.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

That sucks , I would meet you guys out there in the morning but I think it might cut me to short to make it in for work at 2 , specaily if it's a long hike.


jerry


taking AL's hint packing real real light.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

O Shin Rin said:


> Drawinout come on out sun then planty of beach to be had .
> 
> 
> jerry


Wish I could Jerry. If I'm *really* lucky, I may be able to make it out there Sunday. If I can make it Sunday, I'll find you. I know about where you're going to be. Good luck!

Sucks about your camping plans Terry.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Best of luck peeps. Responsiblity finally caught up with me
Although did get new waders(thanks Mike), new tyres, racks and a seat for the bike, so my bum and back won't be hurting so much next time.
I reckong the beach is going to be pretty holely after all this wind...
Stay warm
They wouldn't even fax you or e-mail you the paperwork Terry?
I think the deal is if they have people camping, they have to have personnel there, which is why they need a days notice.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeah thats next on the list new waders


jerry


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

> so my bum and back won't be hurting


Broke Back Mounting at Back Bay .. LMAO


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

AL_N_VB said:


> Broke Back Mounting at Back Bay .. LMAO


:--| LMAO lol


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Don't be jealous Al


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Darren, I got a call back from the park directly and the place is booked anyway. They have zero sites available tonight, and onle one available on the sound side tomorrow. Didn't figure there'd be that many peeps out there.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

basstardo said:


> Darren, I got a call back from the park directly and the place is booked anyway. They have zero sites available tonight, and onle one available on the sound side tomorrow. Didn't figure there'd be that many peeps out there.


wow I had no idea that it was so popaler there or do you think thier all fishing.

jerry


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

AL_N_VB said:


> Broke Back Mounting at Back Bay .. LMAO


*CLEVELAND VOICE:* Oh, that's naaasty.



O Shin Rin said:


> wow I had no idea that it was so popaler there or do you think thier all fishing.
> 
> jerry


Maybe some of the P&S lurkers are stealing you guys spot!! Nah, I seriously doubt all those campers are fishing.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

O Shin Rin said:


> wow I had no idea that it was so popaler there or do you think thier all fishing.
> 
> jerry


No idea. I remember last year when you could book online, the weekends were always taken. Not sure if it's for hunting or what, but I believe some do hunt down there.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Good luck guy's tomarrow ,let me know how it goes and what weights your useing ,OH and jason I still have those for you for next time and I'll breing some of that strapping for ya .

looks like it will sun when I go out.

jerry


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

try an get a report before you go. it might be a 16oz kind of day out there...


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

NTKG said:


> try an get a report before you go. it might be a 16oz kind of day out there...


Where you been hiding? Get any this year?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Where you been hiding? Get any this year?


I've been missing the good bites cause of work and school, but i've been around


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

8-10 oz held .. No dead stickin. A few pups.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

AL_N_VB said:


> 8-10 oz held .. No dead stickin. A few pups.


good deal. glad you got into'em al. crawdaddy made the walk this morning and did good too. wish I could get out this weekend, but got midterms im studying for...


----------



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

Fished 0800-1700. !0 was holding. Sorta.
Shout out to Andrew K. Appreciate you tagging my drum.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

AL_N_VB said:


> 8-10 oz held .. No dead stickin. A few pups.


Thanks Al still looking like I'll go out in the morning, how far out did you guys go?


jerry


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Perty werk Al did those fish heads work ok?


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

*Cold ,Wind and Sand*

Got back from BB a little while ago , busted not a bit , the waves where real high which I knew would be and strong. Wind blowing up gust of sand in the face , nothing to report really other than I was out.
Strated out with 8's and ended with 12's to try and hold bottom,also took the bike which was nice for the ride back in. Didn't get to rig it up like I wanted so I just throw rod /spikes in afolding chiar bag and slung it worked out.


going for hot coca / and my blanky now LOL

jerry


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

leasted I didn't put a hole in my head LOL sorry Terry



jerry


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

> crawdaddy made the walk this morning and did good too.


Was a washing machine today. Got some meat in the fridge. Freaking half o Richmond was down. Teo and Ian also caught a few

Bring a 8-10 footer with 6 inch shads or long shank cannon balls if it keeps blowing 10+ from the N. Bring a dry top..
Sorry 4 the hijack


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

AL_N_VB said:


> Was a washing machine today. Got some meat in the fridge. Freaking half o Richmond was down. Teo and Ian also caught a few
> 
> Bring a 8-10 footer with 6 inch shads or long shank cannon balls if it keeps blowing 10+ from the N. Bring a dry top..
> Sorry 4 the hijack


Holy F......you guys were fishing BB in that slop yesterday?!


----------

